# new company - first winter service



## wetbar (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey I'm just starting my company and have been doing service and checks for a few months now. I am starting to get calls for no heat, and gas heat service. I was wondering what checks need to be done on gas heat to make sure every thing is running well. What tools/ meters do I need to purchase? I have flute and field piece for the ac side and heat pumps, but nothing for nat gas. I know how to check the pressure coming in the then through the gas valve (3 WC for nat gas). I was thinking there was a fume detector or something I needed. something to check to flame maybe, not sure what all I need.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Spyke45 (Sep 26, 2012)

Please dont take this the wrong way.

But if you have to ask these questions maybe some more classes would help you.


----------



## newjack (Aug 19, 2012)

*eucation is the key*

I have only been out of school for about 6 months but even I have trained on the needed equipment that you are asking questions about. Manometer, combustion analyzer, vane annometer, etc. These are basic tools of the trade and not to sound harsh but maybe you should have waited a while to start your company.


----------



## farrah0 (Oct 8, 2012)

wetbar said:


> Hey I'm just starting my company and have been doing service and checks for a few months now. I am starting to get calls for no heat, and gas heat service. I was wondering what checks need to be done on gas heat to make sure every thing is running well. What tools/ meters do I need to purchase? I have flute and field piece for the ac side and heat pumps, but nothing for nat gas. I know how to check the pressure coming in the then through the gas valve (3 WC for nat gas). I was thinking there was a fume detector or something I needed. something to check to flame maybe, not sure what all I need.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Well I think that you need to go school again for a complete training, if you don't have enough knowledge about services then it to work under an experienced person who will train you for that type of complicated task.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

i concure


----------



## headk400 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm going through almost the same thing except I finished school in May 2012 and bought into a business as a third owner and I'm working with two seasoned professionals that are ready to retire. The hands on experience is so much better than what I went through in school. Best of luck to you


----------



## BarrieFurnaceRepair (Dec 9, 2012)

wetbar said:


> Hey I'm just starting my company and have been doing service and checks for a few months now. I am starting to get calls for no heat, and gas heat service. I was wondering what checks need to be done on gas heat to make sure every thing is running well. What tools/ meters do I need to purchase? I have flute and field piece for the ac side and heat pumps, but nothing for nat gas. I know how to check the pressure coming in the then through the gas valve (3 WC for nat gas). I was thinking there was a fume detector or something I needed. something to check to flame maybe, not sure what all I need.
> 
> Thanks for the help



OMG.....I know this may sound mean but do you have some sort of death wish? Please don't touch gas heating equipment unless you are fully certified by a governing agency.
:no:


----------



## ItsJon (Nov 2, 2012)

Are you out of business yet?


----------



## BarrieFurnaceRepair (Dec 9, 2012)

We barely got a chance to know ya.....you'll be missed.


----------



## Kirwinjd (Jan 7, 2013)

You may also need a headstone for the customer who's furnace blew up

Nothing personal but of all the trades to attempt, why HVAC which involves natural gas (dangerous) propane(even more dangerous) high voltage, high pressure refrigerant gas, fast moving parts like fans and pulleys with no formal training? 

By the way, I have a customer with a chilled water system that uses ammonia. It's got a leak. You want to take care of it for me? 
Just kidding.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

just get back to school and learn better


----------



## ShepherdEHC (Feb 11, 2016)

Boss don't be discouraged. Alot of these guys on here have been doing things for a long time and forget about what they had to do in the beginning to get to the level they are now. In my opinion if u really are set on doing this and need a income then just work with someone that already knows heating and the necessary tools to use in order to accomplish every task you will need to accomplish.


----------



## heatherddy (Sep 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heatherddy (Sep 27, 2016)

School doesn't teach you everything you need to know. You get done with school and thrown basically to the wolves, it's a sink or swim kind of thing. A lot of it is trial and error. Also has to do with an older, more experienced guy taking you under his wing and showing you the right way and telling you when you've ****ed up. A lot of it is also common sense. If you're ever going to make it in this field you have to pay attention and learn from your mistakes and don't be afraid to take criticism whether it's good or bad. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pintofstout (Oct 20, 2016)

3.5 in/wc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

